# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  مساعدة : 152 by sfr

## djalel_mas

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الرجاء من الجميع مساعدتي في فك شفرة
 text edition 152 by sfr
imei:357560041528110
f152x-2bsffr1
و السلام

----------


## hassan riach

nck  1891364789

----------


## djalel_mas

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

